# Bolt sizes



## redhawks2 (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a 826 OXE Toro and there seems to be some contradictions about whether this model has shear bolts. Nevertheless, the bolts on my auger shafts have sheared and I need to get new replacements. I cannot find definitive info on exactly what size these bolts are. They look to be about 1/4" diameter but I don't know if they are SAE or metric. I had previously ordered the supposedly correct bolts but they are too large to go into the holes. Can someone please tell me the bolts I need to order for replacements?
Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

When you get a chance, pick yourself up a cheap caliper, .... you can get one at Harbor Freight or Amazon for a couple dollars. You will always be using it

With that being said, stick something in there for size, like an old bolt or pin, then take that with you for the proper size to Home Depot or Lowes or a local repair shop, they should have a shear bolt that will fit.

Otherwise, look in the manual on-line for your machine using a place like ereplacementparts.com or some other place, for the exact pin number and order one online.

Many machines use the same, and many machines have there own unique one.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

General rule. 

Metric bolt heads are marked with numbers ex. 4.8, 8.8,,9.8 and 12.8 The higher the number the stronger the bolt. 

SAE bolts are marked with slashes ///, ///// or ///////. The more slashes, the harder the bolt. 

*The problem* with this rule is that shear bolts are often not marked or carry an unusual symbol.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

If we are just estimating, I'll wager .250" 20 X 1.75 long.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Has something changed from what you have to what is advertised by Toro?



> The Power Max 826 OXE with Toro Premium 252cc OHV 4-cycle engine provides proven power and performance to make your job easier in tough winter conditions. Throws snow up to 45’ (13.5 m) feet away with a 26” (66 cm) clearing width and 20” (51 cm) intake height. Ideal for concrete, asphalt or gravel surfaces that can park up to 4 - 10 cars and 6 - 12" (15-31 cm) of snow at a time.
> 
> Everything from the housing, frame, ACS, and chute are 100% steel construction, meaning this snow blower is built to last. All new double deflector provides wider range of throw, from right next to a fence or far as the operator needs. Automatic steering makes turning easier and convenient one-hand levers allow single-handed operation freeing the other hand to change speeds or the chute control without stopping. Easily change the chute direction and angle with the Quick Stick® chute control.
> 
> A breakthrough in snow blowing technology, the exclusive Anti-Clogging System meters snow intake to prevent clogging and maximize clearing efficiency. The Heavy-Duty Auger Gearbox has special oversized hardened gears and shafts designed to withstand extreme stress. No shear pins needed! If the auger hits hard material, the engine will stall to prevent damage.[/quote}








Power Max® 826 OXE Two Stage Snowblower | Toro | Toro


Toro's Power Max® 826 OXE snowblower is a two stage snow blower equipped with Toro's Premium 252cc OHV 4-cycle engine making snowblowing easier in harsh winters




www.toro.com


----------

